# مشاريع تخرج



## أكرم كيلاني (12 يوليو 2008)

الأخوة الاعضاء 

لوس محتم عندي طلب بسيط 
عاوز مشاريع تخرج هندسة تعدين وفلزت
بسسسسرررررررررررررررررررررررعة


----------



## Eng_Mukhtar (6 فبراير 2013)

الاخوه الاعضاء 
لو سمحتم اشتي مشروع ال gprs الكترونيا


----------



## jamal45 (11 فبراير 2013)

ok


----------

